# Microphone stopped working! [Moved from HW]



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

My microphone has stopped working. I have changed absolutely _nothing_, it has been working fine for three weeks and when I finally get games to play, it just _stops_. Tell me any relevant information you need to help, please!

=(

My mobo: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16813128087

I've already gone over everything in the sticky.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Microphone stopped working!*

Hi :wave:

Is it only when gaming it stops working?
If so, what games and what chat software are you using?
Can you record sound from the mic with Windows sound recorder?


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Microphone stopped working!*

It just straight out stopped working for recording. Games, vent, sound recorder and I tried it on another computer and it still didn't work. It was a cheapie headset I got with my keyboard. I went ahead and bought a new headset at work.

=(


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Microphone stopped working!*

So, does the new headset work?


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Microphone stopped working!*

It's not! I can't believe this, they can't (e: they can hear me in vent) hear me in Vent and it's all static in TF2. I can record sound fine though in Windows Recorder.

What do I do? =(


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Microphone stopped working!*

The mic is obviously OK, but there's something wrong with the program settings.
I don't know how to fix that - so I'll move this thread to the gaming forum.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah, it's definitely a game issue now. It works everywhere except on Steam.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

I may have found the problem! I went to the Steam website to see if they had anything and found this:



> *Did your sound card's software take over?*
> 
> Many driver packages for audio devices include software that is designed to make managing your audio simpler. Some times these programs try to take over the way your audio devices are managed in Windows. Examples of this software are the Creative Mix Console and the *RealTek HD Audio Manager*.
> 
> ...


I have the RealTek Audio Manager.

Does anybody know how to disable it? I can't figure out how. =(


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

I disabled it and played CS: S afterwards and my microphone worked . . . I went to bed and when I woke up I started playing some TF2 and it didn't work at all. I then logged on to CS: S and it wasn't working there either!

=( I don't have a clue what to do.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Create a System restore point.

Remove the Realtek software and the Microsoft UAA (Universal Audio Architecture) Bus driver.

Then install the latest driver from Realtek: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

The HD audio manager is back . . . when I installed those drviers.

edit: everything is the same, it still works in Vent and Sound Recorder but not in Steam . . .


----------

